# Fancy Pigeon Found In Ohio!



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

Hey everybody! gees, the rescue thing just never ends.... i got an email about a pigeon found in brecksville ohio. went out there and got her, brought her back to my house.

she looks to me like a serbian, but i'm not sure...she's supremely clean and tame, HAD to be someone's pet. she DID have feather lice,  but i dipped her and they're gone, she was outside for about a week they said. 

she's all white, except for her tail, which is a lovely grey, she has a crest, dark eyes, and pants. not as big as a saxons, but they're sort of 'flares'. 

she's got to be somebody's baby girl, and i AM pretty sure she's a she, because young kiwi, stud that he thinks he is, somehow knew there was a girl in the living room, and squeeeeeezed himself around the pen door. he did a fanTAStic dance for her, but she wasn't too impressed. she seems kind of young to me. 

brecksville is southwest of cleveland, i have no idea how far away she could have come from, but like i said, she looked remarkably sparkly white, so i doubt she was out for very long. 

somebody help me find her people! i'm putting some photos of her either in here or in my album.


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

can u please post of photo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

trinity said:


> can u please post of photo


she is in her album.


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

thanks alot spirit wings, thats not a siberian thats for sure. it must be a cross of a donek and some fancy like sattinette


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

oh, my,
that is one pretty little kid.
daryl


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

I cant help you find its way back but it looks like it might be an armenian tumbler highflier though Im not sure they come with muffs








sorta close right


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It looks a LOT like a satinette or other owl.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

so who clipped its wings  or was it found that way ?


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i clipped her wings. i'm not taking a chance with a bird that's not mine getting away again. no doubt that's how come she got lost in the first place, poor little kid.

i thought she was some type of owl too, and then i started looking up breeds, and ....well...there are SO many that look SO similar!!! other than her pants, she looks JUST like those armenians! 

still haven't gotten any leads on her....it's killing me. she 's so dang cute and sweet...somebody has to be missing her. i know i'd be out of my mind if one of mine were lost outside somewhere.... 

she's sitting on the giant play stand by the front door ... watching tv. hahahahaaaa!!!! what an awesome little person...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

person...lol.... you may be careful finding where she came from, you may not want her to go back there, depending on the circumstances. But I understand that even the best of folks can loose a bird so you are doing the responsible thing....she is a cute little "person"...LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> she is in her album.


Do you happen to have the link to access her album?


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

hee hee...i know...'person' ...but she so is! she's outside in the dog crate 'aviary' getting some sun, right now. 

i let her walk around the house this morning, and i just sat here with this dumb grin on my face...she walks very 'lady like'...almost like she's a ballerina or something, very dainty.

i just adore the pants. i was looking at Ciel [my king pigeon] walking around, and all i could think was how cute would ciel look with some??? i wonder if i could make her some 'leg warmer' type things...a big ole king pigeon, strutting around with white bellbottoms on. hey, it gets cold here in cleveland in the winter! she might actually LIKE them! hahahahaaaaa!!!!  oh man, i can just hear the animal rights people pounding on my door already...


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!! the wee one has a home! i met joe, aka brewmeister on here, halfway between our houses, and he now is the proud daddy of three pijjies! 

you could tell she felt really comfortable with him, and he was soooooo sweet to her! like a good daddy and his baby girl....[sorry joe, if i'm blowing your 'he-man' cover!!!] 

it was so great to actually MEET another person who obviously digs pigeons as much as i do, and he had some dementedly funny stories to share about his two beaky kids at home, too....''shimmy shimmy shimmy....'' hahahahaaaaaaa!!!!!!  [STILL makin' me laugh!]

so she didn't go back to her original people, but i have a feeling she just found a MUCH better home!!!! 

sighhhhhhhh....i just love happy endings.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhhhhh, Me too.


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL Liz, you're too funny. I think it was actually Spirit Wings who was helping talk me thru the "shiimmy shimmy shimmy" day. (I had my first squeaker make his way into a tree which I decided to climb to get him- needless to say I had no chance!) Anyways, the little girl is doing great- sitting on my shoulder as I type. My homers seem a bit uninterested in her. They may not be into hippy girls - mohawks and bellbottoms. Now if I could just figure out what breed she is. 

Thanks again Lizz, it was great to meet you too!


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

I think Lokotaloft was right...



Armenian Tumblers

History- origin Armenia , Greater Armenia. Long been a part of history, carved on church walls, printed in manuscripts. Noah’s arch landed on Mt. Ararat found land from help of a pigeon.
Flying Style- Slow to medium speed. Kit fliers. Medium to High Flier. 2+ hours minimum. Strong Tumblers loud cracking sound. Vertical tumblers several at a time. Great flier should pull up several feet at a time with each tumble. Good bloodlines should fly long hours 5+ and tumble.
Appearance- Head- round head, *fully crested *or non-crested. *Beak medium sized*. A great crest should reach from ear to ear.
Legs- plain, *booted, muffed medium length*
Eyes- Pearl, Orange, Yellow, Bull, also two different colors
Tail- 12 or more feathers.
Flights- Medium in length not exceeding tail feathers.
Colors and Markings- Solid colors with true deep colorization, wide range of colors and markings. *Blacktail*, Red tail, Yellow Tail, Solid white, red, yellow, and black. Bluebars, Red Bars, Silver bars, Dunbars, Yellow Bars, Almonds, Grizzles, Splashes, Bellnecks in all colors, etc


----------

